# Driver IRQL not less or equal



## KEK16 (19. April 2004)

Hallo und Guten Morgen!

Habe oben gennantes Problem, will heißen:

Beim Spielen (CS, UT, BF) und bei 3dmax (beim rendern) stürzt der Rechner mit einem Bluescreen ab. Ich weiß zwar was das für ein Fehler ist, nicht aber was ihn auslöst. Ein Gerät wird in der Fehlermeldung nicht genannt. Nur Angaben von Speicherbereichen. 

Habe den RAM ausgebaut und einzeln wieder eingebaut, scheint aber alles ok zu sein. 

Desweiteren wird nach jedem Neustart (davon hab ich jetzt in 3 Tagen ne Menge gemacht ) die CPU neu im ESCD "eingetragen" und jedes mal die Partiotion E: von Scandisk gescannt. 


Mein Rechner:

AMD XP 2000+
640 MB SDRAM PC133
NoName Geforce 2 GTS (neueste NVIDIA Treiber)
120 GB Maxtor 7200rpm
80 GB Maxtor 7200rpm
Chaintec 7AJA2 Mainboard


Die CPU ist neu, aber die Probleme entstanden erst ein paar Tage nach dem Einbau. 

mfg
KEK

PS: ich weiß das es schon einen Thread gibt für das Thema, aber hätte der mir geholfen müsst ich das hier nicht nochmal posten.


----------



## zeromancer (19. April 2004)

Das alles sind dinge, wo die 3D-Rendering Engine der Grafikkarte benutzt wird. Ich würde am Grafikkarten-Treiber ansetzen, denn nicht immer ist der neuste NVidia auch der beste. Evtl. liegt es auch am Direct 3D Treiber - ich habe z.B. schlechte Erfahrungen mit V9.0 gemacht, da meine Grafikkarte nur bis 8.x unterstützt - angeblich sollte das laufen, aber letztendlich bin ich wieder beim 8.1er gelandet. 

Zum einfachen Testen kannst zumindest was MAX angeht mal die Software-seitige Grafikeinstellung benutzen, dann sollte Direct 3D umgangen werden.

Tool zum enfernen alter DirectX-Versionen: http://www.dxbuster.de/


----------



## KEK16 (19. April 2004)

Ja, daran hab ich auch schon mal gedacht. Werds mal testen.

Ich hab eben mal den Systemtakt wieder auf 100MHz runter"geschraubt" und siehe da läuft alles. 

Irgendwie ist das der mieseste Fehler den es gibt. 

http://www.newbie.org/help/messages/4617.html 

Es gibt ca. (grob geschätzt natürlich nur ) 1.000.000.000 verschiedene Lösungen bzw. Ursachen. Naja werds weiterversuchen und meinen Learning by Doing Prozess weiterführen.


----------

